
Apple II DOS source code released by Computer History Museum - iamtechaddict
http://9to5mac.com/2013/11/12/apple-ii-dos-source-code-released-by-computer-history-museum/
======
anemic
I like how the meeting minutes(1) from 1978 resemble software development
meetings of today. Especially Paul (Laughton) did have the same mentality as
programmers today:

    
    
      Nobody who has looked into the DOS is sure why bug #2 exists
    
      Paul felt that bug #3 was trivial and he already knew how to fix 
      it.
    
      Paul said that he could spend either3 to 4 days documenting the DOS, 
      or he could fix the bugs, and wanted to know which we wanted.
    
      Paul still expressed some doubt as to what was causing bug #5, and 
      bug #2 was a mystery.
    

(1)[https://s3.amazonaws.com/s3data.computerhistory.org/atchm/do...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/s3data.computerhistory.org/atchm/documents/Apple_DOS_meeting_5Oct1978.pdf)

~~~
thearn4
No kidding. You could replace "DOS" with "______", then fill in any software
project, and it would sound pretty spot on.

------
voltagex_
Direct blog post link: [http://www.computerhistory.org/atchm/apple-ii-dos-
source-cod...](http://www.computerhistory.org/atchm/apple-ii-dos-source-code/)

"With thanks to Paul Laughton, in collaboration with Dr. Bruce Damer, founder
and curator of the DigiBarn Computer Museum, and with the permission of Apple
Inc., we are pleased to make available the 1978 source code of Apple II DOS
for non-commercial use. This material is Copyright © 1978 Apple Inc., and may
not be reproduced without permission from Apple."

------
asmithmd1
Even more impressive to me is Woz's 5 chip disk controller and hand assembled
6502 code.

[https://s3.amazonaws.com/s3data.computerhistory.org/atchm/do...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/s3data.computerhistory.org/atchm/documents/102723983-05-01-acc.pdf)

~~~
analog31
That paper brings back memories...

[http://www.quill.com/ampad-engineers-
pads/cbs/046009.html?cm...](http://www.quill.com/ampad-engineers-
pads/cbs/046009.html?cm_mmc=SEM_PLA_OS_046009)

------
Macsenour
Paul Laughton was my boss for a bit, his amazing effort doesn't surprise me a
bit. I hope I have adopted some of his style into my own.

~~~
swah
Can we know more about his style?

------
colanderman
Wow. If this had been available when I was learning Apple II assembly when I
was 8, I would have lapped it up. (Heck, I still will for nostalgia's sake.)
At least, I had the source code for some games from computing magazines; that
was enough to get me started.

That a major operating system today is open-source is a fantastic thing for
young budding coders.

~~~
joeshevland
Brings back memories of getting magazines like inCider [1] and Windfall and
attempting to type out the assembler or machine code for little apps or
(monochrome ;) graphics stuff. Was much the same as magic to me then.

Then realizing there's a typo in there, somewhere... check digits helped a bit
I think if whatever you used supported that.

1\.
[http://apple2history.org/history/ah21/#03](http://apple2history.org/history/ah21/#03)

------
WalterBright
So that's how the code found its way into the Terminator!

~~~
CamperBob2
Actually the Terminator listings were from Sandy Mossberg's "Disassembly
Lines" column in Nibble magazine, where he published and discussed a commented
disassembly listing of DOS.

(Or at least some portions of it. I read Sandy's column religiously at the
time, but I don't remember how far it went.)

------
codemac
Anyone have thoughts on "effective meeting minutes?"

I know David Allen only wants to see "Next Actions" at the end of a meeting,
but I'm curious if anyone has insight into a long (5+ year) project where
meeting minutes were looked back upon.

My notes about my work (bug fix notes, development notes, etc) have been super
helpful in the long term, but I've never really looked at meeting notes.

------
unix-dude
Very cool, doubt I'll look into it too much considering its tons of Assembly
in pdf form, but still super neat.

~~~
markeganfuller
On that note I'm intrigued as to why the 'retyped' version is a .docx

